# Crab Conditions



## gman339 (Jul 4, 2011)

I recently converted my 29 gallon tank to a crab setup. I lowered the water level to the halfway mark and put lots of driftwood in so the crabs had above water access. Currently there is just a single Red Chilli Crab in the tank with a few random other fish (a pleco, two cories, and a handful of tiger barbs). I have another Red Chilli and two Blue Moon Crabs on order. I was wondering if anyone knows the optimal pH level for the crabs? I haven't been able to find much online and what I have found stated a higher pH. I did a test of my water today and it is actually fairly acidic.


----------

